# Limited Edition NS Cobra



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice!!!

The Military ONLY "Brothers in Arms" snowboards are on sale now.

Never Summer Snowboards - Military Only


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice. That graphic is badass and the $350 price tag is awesome. Nice offer for the military peeps.


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

I already placed my order for one and my Rome Targa(Bjorn Black) bindings showed up today.

Wonder how many they are making.

Hope it's a good upgrade from my 2009 Burton Deuce / Forum Republic bindings.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like it. Not digging the original Cobra graphics even though I hear it looks better in person.

Not a veteran but my brother is ...


----------



## StoweBro (Feb 22, 2011)

Definitely a sweet looking board!....anyone know if its still the carbonium topsheet?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

I immediately liked this graphic even tho I'm not real big on the whole flag theme... Although I can't help thinking about how sick a carbonium topsheet would be in digtal desert camo with a smaller sized ns logo in od green or flag-style


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

What if I want to buy one as a present for a veteran? My bro-in-law is an Army Vet. He lives two blocks away so I want to surprise him. But if not I can just get him to order it.

I can get a copy of his DD214

I briefly thought about him buying me one but fuck it, that ain't cool plus this would be cool for his ass who rides a way too big burton piece of shit and wears shitty boots that look like Louis Vuitton knock offs.

EDIT: Not that Burton is a piece of shit but his burton definitely is lol


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> I immediately liked this graphic even tho I'm not real big on the whole flag theme... Although I can't help thinking about how sick a carbonium topsheet would be in digtal desert camo with a smaller sized ns logo in od green or flag-style


that sounds pretty bad-ass


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

So what color bindings do you think would look best? Red, white, or black?:dunno:


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> So what color bindings do you think would look best? Red, white, or black?:dunno:


I went with red/black Rome Targa Bjorn Black from 2012 that I found on closeout.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

Aso23 said:


> I went with red/black Rome Targa Bjorn Black from 2012 that I found on closeout.


Those definitely look badass, but I don't know if they would go well with the NS Brothers in Arms Cobra graphic…


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> Those definitely look badass, but I don't know if they would go well with the NS Brothers in Arms Cobra graphic…


Fuck it. Japan and US are allies now :laugh:


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Sweeet! That's a steal. Just picked up a Cobra in 155.


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Fuck it. Japan and US are allies now :laugh:


HAHAHAHAHA, the rising sun -___-.


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

It fits for me since I was attached to fighter squadron vf-111 which is the sundowners.


----------



## Reptar 89D (Aug 29, 2012)

Love to see the military support. Not enough of it these days. Just got out and looking to get back into boarding now but don't know much about never summer. Always been a capita guy myself. Would love some insight on the board.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

Reptar 89D said:


> Love to see the military support. Not enough of it these days. Just got out and looking to get back into boarding now but don't know much about never summer. Always been a capita guy myself. Would love some insight on the board.


Here ya go! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/45641-review-2013-never-summer-cobra.html


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

pretty sick board, i think it might go nice with some blue/white or white/blue bindings.

Very nice to see a company do this kind of stuff.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> Here ya go! http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/45641-review-2013-never-summer-cobra.html


And here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/45663-review-2013-never-summer-cobra-leo.html

.. and here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/47642-review-2013-ns-cobra-raptor-heritage.html

...and another one:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/47802-ns-cobra-2013-review.html

RTFF.


----------



## Reptar 89D (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks guys my bad for not checking the forums before asking...
:thumbsdown: fail


----------



## crewchief53s (Sep 3, 2012)

im a veteran and love the look of this board. would this board be suitable for a low level intermediate boarder?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

crewchief53s said:


> im a veteran and love the look of this board. would this board be suitable for a low level intermediate boarder?


Yeah, you should be perfect - most reviewers consider it an intermediate level board. It probably is overkill for a beginner and not quite enough board for really advanced riding, but should be spot-on for the intermediate range.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Reptar 89D said:


> Thanks guys my bad for not checking the forums before asking...
> :thumbsdown: fail



No worries, mate - just that the Cobra was probably the most discussed/hyped board on this forum during the last half year or so...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Oh make no mistake, it is definitely a great board for very advanced riding....


Cool, that will leave me plenty of room for progressing then.

Just put in my order for a 155 Cobra - in my heart I really wanted the Heritage, but my brain/cool judgment prevailed and I went with the Cobra.

Also, same question to you that I put to Leo in the other thread:
How did you find the combination of the Cobra and the Contact Pros? Did you ever feel like you wanted a slightly stiffer or lighter binding?
Background: I will initially go with my L/XL 390 Bosses (and my size 10 Vans Fargos) which are pretty similar to the Contract Pros (responsive base plate but soft-ish highback), but open to changing/upgrading...


----------



## crewchief53s (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks guys. i know what board this veteran is gonna buy


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

What Bindings are you guys puttin on yours?


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

NS has this posted on there FB page..


----------



## crewchief53s (Sep 3, 2012)

JBthe3rd said:


> What Bindings are you guys puttin on yours?


I've got a set of 09 Forum Republics that I plan get a couple more seasons out of.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Anybody know if they'll be shipping them out any earlier than 12/15 as originally announced?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I was told that they're trying to get them all shipped before Thanksgiving.

Also, if it helps, I was told this yesterday.


----------



## mecca11 (Feb 5, 2012)

I received a call from NS yesterday, they said they decided to do the processing all in house and not through shopatron. They hoped to ship out by mid-November.


----------



## NWskunkAPE (Oct 26, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> I like it. Not digging the original Cobra graphics even though I hear it looks better in person.
> 
> Not a veteran but my brother is ...


I think 90% of NS graphics are lame as hell. Hear they are great boards though, Never ridden one


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

I received shipping confirmation last night. Board will be here on Friday


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

JBthe3rd said:


> What Bindings are you guys puttin on yours?


After much debate, I went with 2012/13 Burton Missions in white. I like the black overspray look, should look pretty cool.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

aso23 said:


> i received shipping confirmation last night. Board will be here on friday


me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> me too!!!!!!!!


Wtf where is mine !!! Lol


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> After much debate, I went with 2012/13 Burton Missions in white. I like the black overspray look, should look pretty cool.


Hmm ( just googled the pics) that might be a good look! Since our boards will have the white edges ....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Where is my confirmation?!?!? Anticipation is killing me haha.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Received my confirmation last night .. On the way !


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Where is my confirmation?!?!? Anticipation is killing me haha.


Same here.

For the guys getting theirs tomorrow, post some pictures!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are the pics ??????????????????


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't had time to setup my Rome Targas on the board yet


----------



## suekie (Oct 31, 2012)

Deck looks nice


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn I wish I had know earlier! Are they still available I am an Air Force vet!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Aso23 said:


> Haven't had time to setup my Rome Targas on the board yet


Niceeee... What color is the base ? Red ?


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

jcam1981 said:


> Damn I wish I had know earlier! Are they still available I am an Air Force vet!


They are no longer available. Sales ended October 15th


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

JBthe3rd said:


> Niceeee... What color is the base ? Red ?


Base is red with white graphic. Same as regular cobra


----------



## Jes-Z (Oct 19, 2012)

Really liking what I read in the reviews for this board.

I currently ride a 2009 Rome Anthem 156 but I feel it's a little stiff. Been great for the last few seasons but I think I'd like an upgrade to something I can swing around a little more.

The Cobra seems to fit the things I like most. Plus, I'm Army so it would be cool to have a unique board. I'm feeling the red white and blue logo. But I do wish they had a camo scheme since I wear my ACU Hydro pack when I ride.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Cobra and Bullet


----------



## JHeagz (Oct 21, 2012)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got off the phone with them. They ship them as soon as they come off the line, and are grouped by size (obviously). They hope to get them all out by Thanksgiving.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

jcam1981 said:


> Damn I wish I had know earlier! Are they still available I am an Air Force vet!


Although the date passed, it does not hurt to call or email them. If they haven't started making your size, I'd say there's a fair chance they might throw you a bone.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

tdn said:


> Although the date passed, it does not hurt to call or email them. If they haven't started making your size, I'd say there's a fair chance they might throw you a bone.


What size you looking for ?


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

just a thought---->


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Aso23 and JBthe3rd, what sizes did you guys get? Interested in which sizes are made and shipped first, thanks!


----------



## crewchief53s (Sep 3, 2012)

i got a 163w and it shipped yesterday


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

I got the 163 also, maybe mine is coming soon as well.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 161w


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a 161 and ordered on the day they were announced


----------



## Pyroblaze34 (Nov 14, 2012)

Tried calling them no more orders accepted I'm pissed wish I woulda known sooner


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like the bigger sizes got done first. Waiting on a 158.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm waiting on a 161.

Doesn't seem like they're going off of just size.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

My 161 was delivered on Tuesday!


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

JBthe3rd said:


> I have a 161w


I believe I talked to you in my shop a few days ago. Glad to see yours showed up! Still waiting on my shipment notification for my 158. My Union SL's have come in for it though, stoked to get those tomorrow.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

eck226 said:


> I believe I talked to you in my shop a few days ago. Glad to see yours showed up! Still waiting on my shipment notification for my 158. My Union SL's have come in for it though, stoked to get those tomorrow.


Yeahh that was me! What's up man?? You got me wanting the SL's now !!! Lol do you all have any in stock my size ????


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

JBthe3rd said:


> Yeahh that was me! What's up man?? You got me wanting the SL's now !!! Lol do you all have any in stock my size ????


Been off for the last two days, let me check tomorrow and I'll get back to you.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

eck226 said:


> Been off for the last two days, let me check tomorrow and I'll get back to you.


Cool thanks


----------



## cdub (Nov 15, 2012)

I got my 163 yesterday and it looks sweet with the SL's.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

cdub said:


> I got my 163 yesterday and it looks sweet with the SL's.


Where are the Pics playa lol???


----------



## cdub (Nov 15, 2012)

bam!

View attachment 8887


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

cdub said:


> bam!
> 
> View attachment 8887


Wow beautiful... You are about to have a twin !


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

cdub said:


> bam!
> 
> View attachment 8887


It looks better than I thought it would. Can't wait for mine!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

eck226 said:


> It looks better than I thought it would. Can't wait for mine!


I know man... Sick...


----------



## DirtyD27 (Dec 31, 2011)

Got mine today.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like a lot of people are getting their boards! Excellent! :thumbsup:

However, I have a question for some of the rest of us.. did anyone order a board and NOT get a delivery confirmation or anything stating its being shipped to you yet? I have not gotten anything other than a notice a while back saying they will be delivered around Thanksgiving :dunno:


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

smokinsummer said:


> Looks like a lot of people are getting their boards! Excellent! :thumbsup:
> 
> However, I have a question for some of the rest of us.. did anyone order a board and NOT get a delivery confirmation or anything stating its being shipped to you yet? I have not gotten anything other than a notice a while back saying they will be delivered around Thanksgiving :dunno:


Same, I haven't heard anything as of yet. Tuesday will officially be 8 weeks since I got an email stating that "they would be built and shipped over the next 8 weeks", so if I haven't heard anything by then I was gonna give a call and ask if there was a new time frame, or if maybe the email had hit my spam folder and I didn't see it.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I spoke to them a couple days ago.

They are being shipped by sizes, but there are a bunch of groups of sizes. Everyone should have their boards in the next few 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mecca11 (Feb 5, 2012)

I havent gotten a notice yet either (155). Hoping for soon though, I have a business trip to Denver coming up on the 29th, and would like to take that bad boy for a test run that weekend.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you guys get yours yet ?


----------



## 131441 (Oct 4, 2012)

No, still waiting for mine. 165X


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nope, still waiting on my 158. Tried to call today but I think they closed early for the holiday. Gonna give a try on Monday.


----------



## mecca11 (Feb 5, 2012)

no shipping notice yet  i doubt ill have it for next weekends trip, sadly.


----------



## Aso23 (Oct 10, 2011)

Got the board setup with Rome Targa's. Now if we would get some snow and cold in the Midwest.


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone who ordered a 158 get a ship notice yet?


----------



## StoweBro (Feb 22, 2011)

Ordered a 158 right after release and received the board this past Tuesday....looks even better in person than I expected.


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Ordered a 158 also, no ship notice or board yet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

smokinsummer said:


> Ordered a 158 also, no ship notice or board yet.


Same here. Sounds like maybe they haven't produced this run yet? Possibly because it's such a popular size, thus a larger batch, they decided to do it later or even last?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Same here. Sounds like maybe they haven't produced this run yet? Possibly because it's such a popular size, thus a larger batch, they decided to do it later or even last?


Someone a couple replies before yours said they received theirs. NS has already sent out a batch of 158's and I'm guessing that by now they've made batches of every size available. People who ordered the boards earlier on will get the first batch or batches of whatever size they've ordered. If you're like me, and ordered towards the end of the promo, you'll be apart of the last batch (or batches) of whatever size you are. 

I'm anxiously patient. I want the board now, it's early/pre season and the man made snow here on the east coast does not go too well with my current board so I'm excited to try out the Cobra. With that said, from understanding NS doesn't produce many boards because it's all in house hand made in a relatively small shop. That piece of knowledge makes it much easier to be patient.


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

After 11 long weeks I finally got my shipping info! Stoked!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

eck226 said:


> After 11 long weeks I finally got my shipping info! Stoked!


Sweet......


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm hoping my board just shows up, with or without shipping confirmation


----------



## eck226 (Nov 8, 2012)

smokinsummer said:


> I'm hoping my board just shows up, with or without shipping confirmation


I had mine shipped to my shop and every day when the FedEx guy showed up I would get all hopeful that I had maybe missed my shipping info and that it would be here. Ha ha


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

tdn said:


> Someone a couple replies before yours said they received theirs. NS has already sent out a batch of 158's and I'm guessing that by now they've made batches of every size available. People who ordered the boards earlier on will get the first batch or batches of whatever size they've ordered. If you're like me, and ordered towards the end of the promo, you'll be apart of the last batch (or batches) of whatever size you are.
> 
> I'm anxiously patient. I want the board now, it's early/pre season and the man made snow here on the east coast does not go too well with my current board so I'm excited to try out the Cobra. With that said, from understanding NS doesn't produce many boards because it's all in house hand made in a relatively small shop. That piece of knowledge makes it much easier to be patient.


Thanks for the heads up, I obviously missed that post. "Anxiously patient" is a good way of putting it lol.


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone receive a 153 yet?


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

slacker032 said:


> Anyone receive a 153 yet?


I'm still waiting for mine, and I started this damn thread.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Towkin said:


> I'm still waiting for mine, and I started this damn thread.


:laugh: Ouch.


----------



## themaskedavenge (Nov 16, 2012)

I read on the NS facebook page that the last shipments will be out Dec. 15. Good luck, dudes.

Nobody has posted about riding it yet. I took it to Keystone this last weekend and even though it wasn't the best conditions the Cobra is great. I was in love from the first turn. Super responsive and a fun board. Can't wait to get this beast into some powder.


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

Got my shipping notice for a 153!


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

themaskedavenge said:


> I read on the NS facebook page that the last shipments will be out Dec. 15. Good luck, dudes.
> 
> Nobody has posted about riding it yet. I took it to Keystone this last weekend and even though it wasn't the best conditions the Cobra is great. I was in love from the first turn. Super responsive and a fun board. Can't wait to get this beast into some powder.


I rode mine for the first time Saturday. Not great conditions, lots of man made shit and a little icy, but it was fun getting in the first turns of the year. The board handled it all very well. Pretty stoked about it. This Saturday we're going to a different resort with better conditions, so we'll see how it does in real snow! :yahoo:


----------



## slacker032 (Oct 9, 2012)

For everyone who received theirs, how did the factory wax feel? Just curious because my base feels pretty dry out of the box.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The "regular" special edition NS Cobra ain't got shit on this one that snowklinger and I ran into up at Loveland yesterday.










The photo doesn't do it justice at all. It's a Navy Seal in full ghillie suit holding a sniper rifle with sick ass smoke/American flag graphics on the nose with the Navy Seal emblem on the tail.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

^ That is sick. Wish you had better pictures though.



slacker032 said:


> For everyone who received theirs, how did the factory wax feel? Just curious because my base feels pretty dry out of the box.


That's pretty usual. Just give her a wax.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, my pics suck. 

Best I could do on a phone in bright sunlight without taking the board down.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I guess I'll be among the very last to get mine in, and I could've used it in deeeeep conditions 3x by now, but I'm not complaining....I can't wait to try it out later this week!!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Rode mine this weekend


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

Should be here any day!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Not sure how mine will look but I think they may have turned out better.



















Lgorge: Found more at Tipsy's they had several jars and about 6 flavors. So good...gonna spend more on 'shine than grass this week jesus.....










Holla ur next escape, this whole week is gonna be fucking rad but I don't think I can tomorow....


----------



## sureshock (Oct 2, 2012)

^^ Oh my goodness...that is one killer (dat pun) board graphic. So sick!


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

*Never Summer - Navy Seal Foundation Board*



















Hi Everybody,

Vince here from NS. Just wanted to shed some light on the Navy Seal board that turned up in this thread on Friday 12/14.
On August 6, 2011 an RPG shot down a Chinook helicopter in Afghanistan carrying 31 people, 22 of who were members of Seal Team 6. One of our employees was a family friend of a Seal killed that day. In response to this tragedy we contacted the Navy Seal Foundation and decided to create a few memorial boards to be auctioned at their charitable events. A total of 4 memorial Navy Seal Foundation boards have been auctioned off so far at events in Colorado, Washington, and Washington, D.C. These boards have raised over $13,000.00 for the Navy Seal Foundation. In addition, 2 more of these boards are being brought to auction in Manhattan on March 11, 2013 at the Navy Seal Foundation's New York City Gala.
It has been a tremendous honor for Never Summer to be able to help true American heroes.

V


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuck yeah dude. That board is fuckin sick.

That's fuckin bad ass that somebody dropped that kind of coin on a board and is still getting after it on it!

Hope y'all didn't mind me posting those pics


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger, you have seen the light. No finer flask filler than than apple pie shin. Next time I'm back home, I'll bring some of the real shit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Vman said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> Vince here from NS. Just wanted to shed some light on the Navy Seal board that turned up in this thread on Friday 12/14.
> On August 6, 2011 an RPG shot down a Chinook helicopter in Afghanistan carrying 31 people, 22 of who were members of Seal Team 6. One of our employees was a family friend of a Seal killed that day. In response to this tragedy we contacted the Navy Seal Foundation and decided to create a few memorial boards to be auctioned at their charitable events. A total of 4 memorial Navy Seal Foundation boards have been auctioned off so far at events in Colorado, Washington, and Washington, D.C. These boards have raised over $13,000.00 for the Navy Seal Foundation. In addition, 2 more of these boards are being brought to auction in Manhattan on March 11, 2013 at the Navy Seal Foundation's New York City Gala.
> ...


Saweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Where are the rest of pics of everybody's Brothers in Arms?????


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll have to snap a pic one of these days. It pairs perfectly with the Now IPO's and I'm loving this thing. Gonna take it out after work tonight, I think it'll be my 3rd time on it.


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

JBthe3rd said:


> Where are the rest of pics of everybody's Brothers in Arms?????


 I'll take a few this weekend.:thumbsup:


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

Yesterday was absolutely gorgeous in San Martino, Italy!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey hey with 350 price tag and those graphics where do I get this cobra, in the national guard??? Please let me know

X version if possible


----------



## ItAlpsRdr (Aug 17, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> Hey hey with 350 price tag and those graphics where do I get this cobra, in the national guard??? Please let me know
> 
> X version if possible


It was a limited edition board, they stopped taking orders around mid-December, sorry bro. :sad:


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

ItAlpsRdr said:


> It was a limited edition board, they stopped taking orders around mid-December, sorry bro. :sad:


aaaah that's a bummer, it's amazing how they all folded together, i was going to buy a new cobra x this week anyhow darn it


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have the Burton Cartel's on there's?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

It may not be perfect in every way, but it's pretty close...man I love this fucking board in the soft stuff. Finally got a pic from my Utah trip last weekend. A storm hit so the last 2 days were pretty nice!


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Are they doing this this year ?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rumor has it that it will be for a different organization possibly first responders.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

So,the graphics will be a ******* driving recklessly in a beat to fuck '89 Ford Ranger with a red light taped to the dash? Sweet!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

eh that sounds more like a voly fireman. I think someone mentioned paramedics, pd, or fd recently. If they go with yours though I wonder if they can license the billy goat base graphic from 12


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

JBthe3rd said:


> Does anyone have the Burton Cartel's on there's?


Yes, I have them on my 155, they put Venom and Atlas to shame.


----------

